# ASPM patch getting backported

## Nicias

I've been following the ASPM power regression issue introduced in 2.6.38, over at phoronix, and according to them, there is a patch that will likely get included in the 3.3 version of the kernel. Is there any plan of backporting this patch into the tuxonice sources, or should I just wait until 3.3 comes out for tuxonice?

----------

## asturm

Upstream has no plans currently to backport the patch as it is a big change, not a bugfix.

----------

## Hypnos

I don't know the answer to your question, but you do know that it is easy to work around, right?

I just have it in a script in /etc/local.d :

```
echo powersave > /sys/module/pcie_aspm/parameters/policy
```

You could also add it to your linux commandline in your bootloader:

```
pcie_aspm=force
```

Works fine with tuxonice-sources-2.6.38 on my Lenovo X301.

----------

## asturm

Well, I do that too, but:

```
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: pcie_aspm=force

[    0.000000] PCIe ASPM is forcedly enabled

[    0.095091] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it
```

----------

## Hypnos

The message

```
ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it
```

appears even on older kernels, and is printed whether support is enabled or not.

I clearly get 2-3 watts of power savings with the commandline parameters; you should check for yourself ith powertop

----------

## kimmie

I get power savings with pcie_aspm=force, but I also get suspend/resume failures. I'm hoping the patch will give me only the good part! Lenovo W510.

----------

